# RGEN



## MARKETWAVES (13 May 2005)

This  is  not  an
  Austrailian stock ............

  It is  an  American , they are in  gold 

  Multiple  support  line  area ,,,,  looks  to  be significant  ..

TRADE AT YOUR OWN RISK… The purpose of these charts is to point out significant highs and lows based on Fibonacci Retracement lines and Elliot Waves which are highly subjective . This information is for educational purposes and should not be considered trading recommendations . All trading decisions are your own sole responsibility …


----------



## MARKETWAVES (3 June 2005)

WOW.......  success ,

    HERES   an  update  to  what  this one is doing  .....


----------



## wayneL (3 June 2005)

Nice one Waves. Great setup, hope you were on it!


----------

